# are pc gamers better of than console gamers?



## count vercula (Jun 8, 2005)

frankly speaking i tried playing fifa 2004 (the game sucks!) ,with a belkin console at r-world, and i got all the shots wrong, also i wonder if the ps2 freaks and xbox idiots target correctly with da analogue sticks in fps and tps.


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 8, 2005)

hey..... PC has the best controls...... and this aint any topic to discuss abt.........


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 8, 2005)

Once you get control over the analog, then console are the best.
If u dont, still then its fun in console(and the vibration in ps2)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 8, 2005)

yup u r rite Sneha! 

the feel of analog vibration is jus gr8 but hey how come girls joining the forum han !! neways its good that even girls r getting sum GYAAN of games..  

Me myself own a PS2 and a GAMING PC and being a 2nd year engineering student, after finishing my (ooh so boring) studies, i do take sum time (4 hrs) to play my games on a broadband connection with PC...

But all the guys here will agree that PC controls a best for NOVICES !! RITE GUYS !! let me hear u scream !

cheers n peace.....


----------



## sushir (Jun 8, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> yup u r rite Sneha!
> 
> the feel of analog vibration is jus gr8 but hey how come girls joining the forum han !! neways its good that even girls r getting sum GYAAN of games..



TYPICAL INDIAN MENTALITY ...

a girl comes in and you go WINK WINK !

dumbass !           

and yeah PC controls rock man ! awesome !

waise have u got a mod chip for yur PS2 ???


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2005)

Not this debate again! PC gamers will never agree that console controllers are good and vice-versa. It depends on what you get used to. I am myself a PC gamer and I love the keyboard+mouse combo but there's no denying that certain games are better played on consoles. The best example of games that work better on consoles are action games such as Soul Calibur, Devil May Cry,  Mortal Kombat and all those RPG games that are in such abundance on the PS2 platform . Those would be literally unplayable on computers. Even most sports games work better on consoles. However, the one genre that I feel sucks on consoles is the FPS genre. I simply cannot play FPSes on consoles. The keyboard+mouse combo rules as far as FPSes go. Even third person shooters feel better on a PC. Racing games are debatable. In NFSU, I drive better with my keyboard than I do with a PS2 controller


----------



## kiddo_m18 (Jun 8, 2005)

pc is the easiest and the superb tye of gaming u wont get the exact type of graphics frm a x-box or ps.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jun 8, 2005)

u just possibly compare the 2..try shooting a running object in a console...but at the same time try(imagine) playing a wrestling or mortal kombat in ur pc..


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 8, 2005)

For me PC controls r always better than Console controls in FPS and Action genre games..but consoles r always better 4 games like Mortal Combat, POP which needs various combinations of keyboard strokes and mouse combos....for these types the Consoles stays at top on the basis of comfortability..... but the fact is tht the consoles r always future proof coz the games tht r released 4 a particular console will definitely be playable on it at the highest qual and the max smoothness possible... but for PCs...thrs always a need 2 upgrade exists .. the best gfx card card today is always replaced by its future sibling...and the oncoming PC games always try to match the latest hardware available.


----------



## nix (Jun 8, 2005)

*hi*

PC gaming is expensive as it requires frequent hardware upgrades. 

consoles in india are not a feasible option because of the difficulty to get games for them. 
but b/w the 2, i'd stick with the PC.


----------



## mamba (Jun 8, 2005)

me 2 using both pc n a xbox 

there r no 2 opinions on the issue of where the FPSs play better . doom3 on the pc is unmatchable 2 that on the xbox . this due 2 the k/b - mouse combo n whole lot better graphics

having said that cant imagine playing burnout 3 or 4 that matter dead or alive : ultimate , on ne thing else but the console . the force feedback the moves the controls ...... no dude pc cant match that 

choose the genre , n then take the dip

n d00d , a gamer is a gamer is a gamer . u cant compare the 2


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 9, 2005)

nothing to discuss and argue about really. it depends on the type of game being played 

I can beat myself in nfsug2 while playing with my rumblepad compared to playin with kb/mouse

similarly in case of fps like halflife2/doom3 a kb/mouse combo will be my choice. joypad/joystick sucks in case of fps .

played fifa2004/nfsug2 on a sony ps2 like vibration usb controller ....it rocks


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 11, 2005)

Console gaming is more fun than PC gaming.
Yeah thats true.
Becuse u dont need to remember keys.
And every new game today release for consoles first.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2005)

Ashwin Saxena said:
			
		

> Console gaming is more fun than PC gaming.
> Yeah thats true.
> Becuse u dont need to remember keys.
> And every new game today release for consoles first.



You still need to remember which button does what on the controller 

And no, every new game does NOT release on consoles first although a fair number of games release simultaneously. DOOM III and Half-Life 2 are good examples of games that came to the PC first.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2005)

add battlefield 2 to it


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

sushir said:
			
		

> ashu888ashu888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROTF.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2005)

sushir said:
			
		

> ashu888ashu888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think u shud reconsider ur statement....edit


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, PC games differ in graphics. But i think this is not the case with console. Console games r created for console configuration which is same 4 all console(for ex-ps2). So graphics wont differ a lot. Even if a new game arrives ,it has almost same graphics. This is not the case with the PCs,newer n newer games arrive with newer graphics 4 different configs. So i like PC games rather then a console.


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 12, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> sushir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are not in mind or just dont know what are you saying.
Use appropriate language.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 22, 2005)

well due it depends upon ths user

my vote goes to pc games coz i like keb+mic

i relly like to drag that chuha on the pad

console games..console gamers like but i like pc games


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 23, 2005)

This debate would be a never ending one. There can be no clear winner here. 
Personally i prefer pc because of the kind of strategy games i play and the numerous keyboard shortcuts and mouse features that i use.
I guess at the end of the day it depende on what kind of game you are playing.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 23, 2005)

I like PS2. PS2 has better graphics than PC. See resident evil3 on PS2 and PC you will see which one is better. PS2 costs Rs. 11,000 and high end GPU will set you back Rs. 20-35,000.


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 23, 2005)

Well thats absolutely correct del piero..........there's no beating the fact that in a console you pop in the game and expect to have the best possible graphics played without hitches or crashes............
...............but
a pc can do much much more..............its more flexible.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2005)

Err...Delpiero...I don't know how you can say that games look better on the PS2 than they do on PCs. It's the ports that end up looking worse on the PC. And mind you, the Resident Evil series ports were certainly not the best ports to the PC that you will see. If you really wanna compare, compare games like NFSU/U2 which were released for all platforms at the same time. The Xbox versions of games look anyday better than the PS2 and the PC tops that too. Just look at DOOM III on the Xbox and on the PC. 

Of course, consoles have the price benefit and buy and play advantage too. But until the next generation comes, PC graphics are far superior to any console.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 23, 2005)

@Delpiero

lol the RE3 graphics seems to be poor becoz its an old game so it doesnt accept high resolutions in the game by default due to newed graphic chips

all u have to do is just fress F2 and choose a high resolution and then watch the difference

even the worst of onboards play that game at high resolution

give it a try and then say that PC rulz!


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 23, 2005)

well i think the gfx card manufacturers won't be behind the consoles. take for example the physics gfx card being developed. btw i personally feel that if u r a c gamer u get used to playing on the keyboard/mic combo. but if u r used to a console then u r used to playing on the controller. for example the cursor keys on the keyboard are to the right but on the console controller they r on the left. so it takes some time to get used to either of them. this isn't really a debatable topic.


----------



## ammusk (Jun 23, 2005)

*PC Definitely*

PC wins hands down 
controls may be a prob if the game has been ported from a console
the ingame graphics and sound effects are grt on a PC
also ability to add mods and patches to a PC title
ammusk


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 24, 2005)

yup i agree with ammusk


----------



## shaunak (Jun 25, 2005)

3 disadvantages of the consoles.
~no or limited multiplayer
~sucisvile controls
~does nothing else

@ also now the pc graphics have overtaken the ps2   
but unfortunately ps3 has pushed the consols back on track  
did any one see the gfx of the ps3? it looked like a star wars flick!! and it was being rendered in real time! kicks the pants off half life 2 and doom 3.

sure the pc has disadvantages too:
~the 6month upgrade cycle!

BUT THE PC STILL WINS 3-1! 1 disadvantage for pc 3 for console!


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 27, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> well i think the gfx card manufacturers won't be behind the consoles. take for example the physics gfx card being developed. btw i personally feel that if u r a c gamer u get used to playing on the keyboard/mic combo. but if u r used to a console then u r used to playing on the controller. for example the cursor keys on the keyboard are to the right but on the console controller they r on the left. so it takes some time to get used to either of them. this isn't really a debatable topic.



I agree with our friend here. This is a never-ending debate. There are no clear winners here.


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 28, 2005)

u know, why there is no Black & white for consoles??
b'coz the creator thought that "Consoles are for ppl who go to the bar, come home half drunk and play a game,
PC gamers are ppl who play games instead of going to the bar. i believe that my game will suffer on the console purely b'coz of the lack of intellect of console gamers"
Flame him with ur sorry pleas consolers..not me..
Most games that require u to apply ur mind(skill) are not good on consoles. try FPS on ur console without auto aiming..


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 28, 2005)

RE3 looks better on the PC, if u have the hardware.. Just count the polygons man.. there is no comparison betn Xbox, PS II and a 6800 or even 6600 card.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 28, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Not this debate again! PC gamers will never agree that console controllers are good and vice-versa. It depends on what you get used to. I am myself a PC gamer and I love the keyboard+mouse combo but there's no denying that certain games are better played on consoles. The best example of games that work better on consoles are action games such as Soul Calibur, Devil May Cry,  Mortal Kombat and all those RPG games that are in such abundance on the PS2 platform . Those would be literally unplayable on computers. Even most sports games work better on consoles. However, the one genre that I feel sucks on consoles is the FPS genre. I simply cannot play FPSes on consoles. The keyboard+mouse combo rules as far as FPSes go. Even third person shooters feel better on a PC. Racing games are debatable. In NFSU, I drive better with my keyboard than I do with a PS2 controller



thatz true guys and gals !!!


Cheers !!!


----------



## Charley (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: hi*



			
				nix said:
			
		

> PC gaming is expensive as it requires frequent hardware upgrades.
> 
> consoles in india are not a feasible option because of the difficulty to get games for them.
> but b/w the 2, i'd stick with the PC.



Even though PC is kinda expensive, most of the gamers prefer that due to the ease of playing. I'd recommend any1 a PC console.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: hi*



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> nix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a PC console?    BTW There is no winner between PS2 and PC both have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: hi*



			
				Delpiero said:
			
		

> achacko@dataone.in said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the PC wins hands down !!! Pc can b upgraded and PS2 NOT !!!


Cheers !!!


----------



## khandu (Jun 29, 2005)

of course PS2 graphics and gaming is better.. 

but as ppl said .. PC can be upgraded.. 

only a hardcore gamer can understand the usage of a PS2 over a PC.. if u ask any hardcore gamer.. he will choose PS2..


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 29, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> of course PS2 graphics and gaming is better..
> 
> but as ppl said .. PC can be upgraded..
> 
> only a hardcore gamer can understand the usage of a PS2 over a PC.. if u ask any hardcore gamer.. he will choose PS2..



Im sure U INCLUDE FIRST PERSON SHOOTERS WITHOUT AUTO-AIMING ON PS2 !!! CORRECT Coz WHEN U TALK ABOUT HARDCORE GAMERZ THEN U MEAN GUYZ LIVIN IN OTHER PARTS OF THE WORLD WHO GAME DAY AND NIGHT FOR THEIR LIVING (Coz i dont think there would b NE1 here SITTING in india doing this or a living)(SO itz simple no one here is a HARDCORE GAMER !!!)!! SO THINK BFORE U TRY U CHANGE VIEWS !!! Remember !!! 



CHEERS !!!


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: hi*



			
				Delpiero said:
			
		

> What's a PC console?



Console - The physical control panel on a computer


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 29, 2005)

Heh heh.. i don't c u console boys replying to my previous posts.. grow up dudes..
All major high stakes events are organized on PC gaming the world over.


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

plasmafire said:
			
		

> Heh heh.. i don't c u console boys replying to my previous posts.. grow up dudes..
> All major high stakes events are organized on PC gaming the world over.



Who said it wasnt. I am an ardent supporter of it ....


----------



## abhi_shake (Jun 29, 2005)

as far as i'm concerned i like to play on the good ol' PC!!!!


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 30, 2005)

I think we have more pc using ppl then console using ppl here...............


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 30, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> I think we have more pc using ppl then console using ppl here...............


Thats pretty much the case in India, but the number of console gamers are definitely growing.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 8, 2005)

*CONSOLES Vs PC Ultimate WARS*

I own these 3 consoles
Xbox
Dreamcast 
Nintendo NES
I play them all on a 29" TV with a dolby surround 5:1 sound setup on Bose amp. My XBOX is chipped,and i have starter Cd for playing pirated games on DC(no original games in INDIA).

I also have a relativly good PC, and I honestly say that Console gaming far surpasses PC Gaming. 

Why?

With console games you just pop the DVD into your system and you're ready to play without having to install and without having to pray to God that the game will run nicely.

I prefer playing FPS's on consoles with the Controllers to playing with a Keyboard and Mouse...With Halo on Xbox, my thumbs adapt easily to the controls while on PC I find it more harder to play. (maybe because there is a shorter distance between keys on a controller then on a keyboard.)

The graphics for PS2 and Xbox on my TV are much crisper and clearer then what I can get on a 17" PC monitor (especially on Xbox) where games like Splinter Cell and Halo are far superior to the graphics on the PC version.
Chech www.IGN.com's review on DOOM3 for PC and XBOX.And SHOCKINGLY DOOM3 XBOX got more score than DOOM3 PC in terms of graphics(still proud of ur Geforce 6800??) You'll never, ever have to worry about upgrading your console to be able to play a single game or worry about hardware drivers etc, until 3 or 4 years after the latest console is released, when a new one comes out.

With split-screen multiplayer on my TV, when playing a 2 person game each person has a screen the size of a PC monitor, so that's not a problem.
A Geforce 6800 Ultra costs around $400... That's the hardware alot of people say is superior to both the Xbox and PS2 graphical power, however those people forget that with that money, you can get both a PS2 and Xbox! Plus, seeing as consoles are made specifically for games and use their resources for nothing else, one cannot compare Console specs with PC specs. *The Xbox has a 64MB 3D Card if I'm correct, however that plays games like Halo incredibly smoothly, while if you were to play that on a PC on high settings you'd need a 128MB card at least.* 
Consoles also come out first with more original games... L.A True Crimes, Cookies and Milk, Blinx the Time Sweeper, Prince Of Persia: The Sands Of Time/Warrior Whithin, Silent Hill 2/3/4, Metal Gear Solid, Grand Theft Auto 3,Vice City,SA, Splinter Cell, Head-Hunter,Metroid Prime Echoes, Shenmu and Socom with it's voice-activated friendly AI etc.

Console games usually get higher marks then PC games for the ratio of Console games being released in contrast with PC games. Also note that Soul Calibur on Dreamcast got the coveted 10/10 on IGN.com
All the best games I've ever played appeared first on consoles before being ported to PC... And the console versions are still better.

Metal Gear Solid 2
GTA 3,Vice City,San Andreas
Halo
Hitman 2
Silent Hill 2

Etc. 

Onto Mods... Alot of people use this in defence of PC games. Yes, downloading new mods and levels is not so readily available on consoles as it is on PC's but it's getting there. Local magazines here in South Africa release fan-made mods and missions on a Demo CD which can be installed onto the Xbox Box, and with Xbox Live, you can download missions to games such as Splinter Cell... I can see modding on consoles to become more popular soon.

Now we come to prices.

I have a AMD 64 2800+, 512MB DDram, 80Gig HD, 17" Monitor and a Geforce 4 ti4600 128 MB... This came to around Rs50,000 wholesale(bought Sept 2003)
A PS2 and Xbox, chipped, would come to around Rs22,000...There you have above-PC Standard gaming at a low price and games are now practically free. Don't get me wrong, I'm not ripping PC Gaming at all... I think it's awesome, however it's just too expensive and too tedious to have to always upgrade and worry about your systems performance in games when you can just buy a console and not have to hassle over that again! 

All in all, in my opinion...Consoles are better for gaming then PC's. If you're going to reply to this thread, do so in a legible and intelligable way
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Charley (Jul 8, 2005)

Thread exists. Mods lock up this thread


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22406&highlight=consoles+pc

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15910&highlight=consoles+pc

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4586&highlight=consoles+pc


----------



## Deep (Jul 8, 2005)

merging is the better option 

merged both the topics..

Deep


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 8, 2005)

i will go with pc


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2005)

@mikael: Just want to point out an oversight on your part. You said IGN gave the Xbox DOOM 3 more points for its grpahics than the PC version. Agreed. But I guess you didn't the actual review carefully. An excerpt:



> Graphics
> *Let's be clear about it: Doom 3 on Xbox is by no means as good looking as the PC version.* However, as Xbox games go, this easily ranks among the very best looking Xbox games to date.
> 
> PC gamers right away will notice little things missing, like the occasional barrel or crate, but more noticeable are the streamlined levels. Corridors, rooms, and whole outdoor sections have been snipped, shortened, and wherever it made reasonable sense, deleted. The first scene is the most telling, as you won't even go outside into the atmosphere of Mars. It's not a deal-breaker, and if you haven't played the PC version, you won't even know.



Yes, owners of a 6800 can still be proud 

If PC versions of console games don't look good as good as their console counterparts, it's not the PC's fault. It's because they were not ported well enough.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 9, 2005)

> ashu888ashu888 wrote:
> yup u r rite Sneha!
> 
> the feel of analog vibration is jus gr8 but hey how come girls joining the forum han !! neways its good that even girls r getting sum GYAAN of games..
> ...



 WTF guys!! Whats with u guys encouraging fakers in this forum. Even if that sneha "dude" is a gal, she would't put up her pic. If u have been around with girls and their self-consciousness(sorry,wrong spelln) then u can realize that CHICS dont like to ADVERTISE thenmselves!!
I have seen many "fake" girls in IC CHIP forums also.


> TYPICAL INDIAN MENTALITY ...


    Ya, its typical Indian Mentality to create multiple Free fake IDs, some IDs just to pose like girls.Like sneha etc etc to fool fellow geeks in this Forum. Guys, i thought geeks were smart reagarding identity detections.Frankly speaking, 99% girls in my Yahoo Messenger are actually guys faking their sex.Since i dont use Yahoo, i havent had time to remove their names


----------



## Tommygecko (Jul 9, 2005)

Its quite useless comparing consoles to the pc.Anyone playing on a high end pc is as happy as someone playing on a console.Those with low and medium pc configurations will find the console experience better.


----------



## Deathdart (Jul 9, 2005)

Dudes, you don't consider the PSP at all even though it's an awesome piece of hardware and my favourite gaming platform (mainly because I can play on mine anywhere)


----------



## KoRn (Jul 10, 2005)

PC BEST.PS2 dats it!!!!!!!!!good to have chicks in da forums (NO OFFENCE!!)


----------



## Charley (Jul 10, 2005)

@Mikael - Ur shifting way too far from the orginal topic.

@Death Dart - If you like to play games, console is really good . 

And if you want to game a PC is good. Simple as that

But the point is that console thing is becoming obsolete, each of the next gen consoles are becoming like a PC.


----------

